

Flash 10.1 sluggish on Android 2.2? [video] - FluidDjango
http://pocketnow.com/software-1/video-android-22-froyo-web-browser-speed-test-and-comparison

======
buster
Soo.. errr, wait.. the N1 takes a second longer, but from all devices has to
load several flash ads from different ad servers all the while simultaneously
using the same wifi connection as the other two phones which don't have to
load the flash ads? Errr...

Also, by the way.. first thing do on Froyo is to enable the "tap to enable
flash" option so you only see what you want.

P.S.: I just loaded the frontpage of pocketnow.com with a whopping 3 Flash
ads.. and guess what.. 2 out of 3 flash ads took several seconds to load. On
my Desktop PC.

That's as far from a comparison as one can get, in my opinion.

